# Anticoagulation Diagnosis coding



## lkcums (Jul 25, 2017)

I would like to know if anyone has any information on ICD-10 coding of anticoagulation.
Is there any criteria as to when you use D68.8, D68.9 vs. Z79.01?
Is D68.8, 9 only used when diagnosed with a coagulation defect?  
Can D68 be used with Z79.01?  

Scenario: Patient is seeing doctor for regular check up. Doctor documents patient is on anticoagulants due to DVT. 
Blood is to be drawn to test the anticoagulant level.   

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2017)

D68 codes are diagnosis code for a diagnosis of a coagulation defect that must be rendered by the provide.  To be on an anticoagulant doe not mean the patient has a coagulation defect.  When a patient is on a drug, any drug, and the are there for monitoring purposes then you use Z51.81 for drug monitoring and the Z79 code for the drug.  The difference between the D58 and the Z79 codes is the D68 must be a rendered diagnosis and the z79 is a code for the status of being on a medication.
For your scenario
use the Z51.81 for the drug monitoring  followed by the Z79.01 for the anticoagulant followed by the Z code for the history of the DVT.


----------



## lkcums (Jul 26, 2017)

*Anticoatulation*

Thank you for your input.
From what I understand the D68 code s/b only when the diagnosis is made, correct?
Would this also apply if a member has a Pulmonary Embolism?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes the provider will need to render a diagnosis of a coagulation defect before you could use the D68 code.  The PE would be code the same as any other anticoag check encounter the Z51.81 the Z79.01 and the history of the PE.


----------



## lkcums (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok thanks this does make it a little more clear.


----------

